# DeWalt Miter Saw Dust Collection



## dpetesen23 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a DeWalt DWS780 12" dual bevel miter saw. I am looking for an adapter for the dust shoot that I can hook up to my shop vac. Has anyone found a good solution out there? I called DeWalt and they didn't have anything other than the standard dust bag. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

look about half way down
http://ptreeusa.com/dustfittings_adaptors.htm
I have 2 dewalt saws an older slider and a new dw718. Great saws with the worst DC I have ever seen.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

My DeWalt is a 10 inch not 12, but I remember this struggle. I ended up with a dry vac hose adapter kit that I got from Home Depot. I think I posted a thread about it once so check my old threads and you ma find something. If you want photos of my setup PM me and I'll do what I can.

Edit - huh. I just looked through my threads and didn't see anything about it. Maybe I posted in a different thread but I don't see a way to search within my posts…

I know this was one of the things I got:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-3-Piece-Adapter-Kit-VT1755/202077239

...The other was a $20 or $30 kit that included a blue flex hose. Can't find it on the site though, and I can't recall which bits I ended up using.


----------

